# AVRR on the road, May 21, 22 2011



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

At the NW Pa Steam Engine & Old Equip Assn Spring Gas-Up at Portersville, Pa -- just of US-19 about 35 miles north of Pittsburgh, Pa with easy access to I-79 











Kim and I had fun last year, so we are going to try it again. We'll be down inside the loop of the 15" gauge RR again This year we'll have an r-2 outer loop. We'll be running track power for convenience. If anybody is in the area and wants to stop by and visit, or perhaps bring a train and run for a bit, please do!


Engine club info here:
http://portersvillesteamshow.homestead.com/

Pics of last year's AV trains here:
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/roadtrip.html

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This is good, Shows are fun to do arent they...............


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple pix of set-up. It's nothing big or fancy this year either, but just what Kim and I could do on our own with a limited budget. I'm certainly NOT paying $9/foot for any more new track! 









Just like last year, we stripped the home layout for most of the scenery items. 









Tomorrow morning I'll put out the vehicles and people - Kim volunteered to help out in the kitchen because the regular lady is in hospital, so I'm on my own.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a fine couple days to run trains with only a brief shower about lunchtime today.




















http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/road2.html 

Then we came home to find that the landlord had given some local church permission to use our front yard for a youth group cookout/picnic.... so we ran a train for them too.


----------

